# One week more....



## zeebuggie (Jun 7, 2008)

Today I went to the bird shop that my lil Havana is still being cared for. I spent some time with him, as I've done for these past few weeks. Today, he bit me pretty hard. He's nibbled at me, but not like he did today. He is about 3 months old, I was a little hurt just because he has not done that to me. I was wondering if its because he is still being handfed and was hungry, which is what they told me at the store. or could it be other reasons. He seemed annoyed. So, I put him back into the cage with his other friends. I read in a book that tiels have incredible memory. I don't want him to associate me with negative feelings. I know i might sound really sensitive, i guess it might have to do with the fact that Havana is my first tiel.

I get him (at least they told me) next week. They said that he is still not eating fully on his own. The lady called him a "lazy eater".


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My little baby which i bred myself (from Cookie and Bailee) is less than 3 months, has been weaned for a while now, but is a total rough and tumble little punk. He loves biting and attacking stuff, but it's usually all show and if i persist he's a cuddly little guy. I wouldn't feel worried about your little one biting, all birds bite for a variety of reasons, and i'm sure it wasn't because he doesn't like you. Perhaps he just wanted to be off playing while you were cuddling him so he tried to tell you "not now mum, i wanna go play!!".


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam sure he probably wanted to go play or was tired. Spike still gets grumpy when he is tired


----------



## zeebuggie (Jun 7, 2008)

Aww! You guys are so cute! That made me feel better...Thanks again for the advice!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

even stretch nips now and then when he wants to go play and he is going to have his hatch day the 21st of july so don,t worry


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Like Bea said, probably cause he really wanted to go play
and it wasn't the time he wanted cuddles or anything.

I think everyone's 'tiels will have a nip/bite at their owners every now and again, but that's not to mean they don't like you, they can be grumpy lil things at times lol. My 'tiels nip at me if they would rather scritches or if they see one of the other 'tiels getting scritches, eating, playing. I wouldn't worry, just think about when you get him home, you'll have him wanting cuddles from you 24/7. ​


----------

